# Elizabeth Arden Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Dec 2, 2011)

Full photos here.

  	Smoky Eye Powder Pencils.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 3, 2011)

All photos here.  "Rouge"


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 4, 2011)

Poppy Cream.  Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 4, 2011)

Red Diamond.  All photos here.


----------

